# Resolver practica con lcd en pic16f84



## superchok (Dic 28, 2006)

hola, soy nuevo en el foro y necesitaria de vuestra ayuda para resolver esta practica que me han propuesto. debe ser una chorrada para la gente entendida, pero en clase entre sustituciones y mala coordinacion no hemos aprendido nada practicamente en pic y ahora nos mandan un trabajo del cual estamos mas perdidos que un mono en la antártida. si alguien puede echarme un cable os lo agradeceria mucho.

un saludo y gracias de antemano

ASIGNATURA: INFORMÁTICA INDUSTRIAL

Práctica Final

Simular mediante un PIC16F84 el funcionamiento de un ascensor de 2 pisos (planta baja y primer piso), donde los pulsadores (tanto externos como internos en la cabina) se  epresentan como entradas de la Puerta A, y los movimientos del ascensor se representan en una pantalla LCD. El estado inicial del sistema sitúa el ascensor en la planta baja, con las puertas cerradas. La cabina tarda aproximadamente 3 segundos en desplazarse de una plantá a otra. Cuando llega a una planta, tarda 1 segundo en abrirse las puertas, y se mantienen abiertas mientras esté parado. Los botones pulsados se codificarán como 1, y los botones sin pulsar como-•O. El módulo LCD dispone de 2 filas de 16 caracteres cada una.

ENTRADAS
O:botón de llamada en piso O
1: botón de llamada en piso 1
2: botón del interior de la cabina piso O
3: botón del interior de la cabina piso 1

SALIDAS
Dos líneas de texto en el módulo LCD

o Primera línea:
• PARADO ABIERTO
• PARADO CERRADO
• SUBIENDO
• BAJAN DO

o Segunda línea
• PLANTA O
• PLANTA 1
• PLANTA O (simbolo fecha hacia arriba)
• PLANTA 1 (simbolo fecha hacia abajo)

ENTREGABLES
-Memoria de la práctica, conteniendo un organigrama de la solución y el código fuente
Impreso.
-Código fuente en formato digital.


----------



## maunix (Dic 29, 2006)

Amigos si es una práctica ¿porqué acuden a que les resolvamos el problema? 

¿Acaso no son uds los que deben aprender y no nosotros?

Uno fácilmente podría resolver un problema así, pero el fin del foro, al menos lo que a mí me hace participar de un foro, es ayudar a quien lo necesita pero cuando dicha persona demuestra interés y pone esfuerzo.

El mundo de los automatismos y lo "embedded" está lleno de particularidades por doquier.  Cada problema es diferente, el más mínimo detalle puede hacer que una rutina que se venía usando no sirva para otra cosa por más similar que sea.  

Es por ello que alguien que les quiera resolver el problema deberá ponerse de cero a hacerlo y no podrá "copiar y pegar" otro programa que tenga a mano.

Referente a lo técnico.
1) Para la simulación les sugiero el Proteus 
2) Para la codificación les sugiero vayan a este link donde podrán averiguar del assembler de estos pics y hay muchos ejemplos

http://www.demo-1.com.ar/foros/index.php?board=3.0


Saludos


----------



## superchok (Dic 29, 2006)

gracias por la ayuda... hay alguien que me pueda echar un cable realmente? gracias


----------



## maunix (Dic 29, 2006)

superchok dijo:
			
		

> gracias por la ayuda... hay alguien que me pueda echar un cable realmente? gracias



Los puedo ayudar pero si demuestran interés en aprender y en resolverlo por sí mismos.  Los puedo guiar y hasta corregirles el código pero no haré yo el práctico por uds.

Veo que lo tomaron a mal, pero la verdad es que no se si comprenden mi punto de vista.  Creo que deben poner algo de esfuerzo.  Si quieren algo solucionado completamente les sugiero que contraten a algún profesional cerca de uds.


Saludos


----------



## superchok (Dic 30, 2006)

si que entiendo su postura, pero tengo un poco de urgencia puesto que tengo q resolverlo para despues de vacaciones y no tengo conocimientos basicos. que me den ustedes hecha una practica no significa que no pueda aprender por mi cuenta, seguro que lo hare, pero ahora mismo necesito entregar esto como sea... espero que me entiendan, seguro que ustedes tambien han estado apurados alguna vez.

gracias y un saludo

p.d. el programa que usamos en la asignatura es el mplab


----------



## mabauti (Ene 6, 2007)

superchok , maunix ya te contesto : ayudate , que Dios te ayudara (y aqui tambien , pero debes demostrar que te estas esforzando)


----------



## jhonjjtr (Nov 11, 2007)

ahy te dejo unas rutinas en un cursito para que te guies pero eso si, ten en cuenta que tienes que analizarlas y empezar a programar de acuerdo a lo que aprendas de ellas. ademas estas son lo para caracter educativo y no comercial.


----------



## MaMu (Jun 18, 2008)

superchok dijo:
			
		

> ...si que entiendo su postura, pero tengo un poco de urgencia puesto que tengo q resolverlo para despues de vacaciones y no tengo conocimientos basicos...



Como que no tenes tiempo! si tu mismo estas diciendo que tienes que resolverlo despues de las vacaciones? Me imagino, vacacionar te consume todo tu precioso tiempo.

Perdon, pero me resulto muy gracioso.


----------

